# GCKFA 5th Annual Tournment



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

This years' tournment is Sat. April 24. Something for every one, inshore and offshore. Win your self a new Hobie Kayak. For details go the web site.

gulfcoastkayakfishing.com


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Any word about where the Captain?s Meeting Friday night on April 23 is going to be at?


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Guessing Hooters...But I don't know..

For anyone thinking about doing this tournament. *DO IT!!* Last years tournament was a lot of fun. Got to meet a bunch of kayakers, they gave away a TON of prizes, and it's Kayak fishing!

Just wished they would have picked a later date like May so the weather would be a little more stable and warmer.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i plan on defending my offshore title and winning the revo :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

The Captains meeting is going to be at Hooters on the beach Friday night the 23.

The club could not get Shoreline Park on the week end in May they wanted because it was already rented. So, they tried to pick the next best time with the right tides etc.

Also, there is so many tournments coming up they had to pick a day that would not conflict with others close by.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Calling all kayak fishermen!!

The 5th Annual Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing tournament will be held Saturday, April 24th at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. Last year we had a record tournout - over 125 entrants and we expect that this year will be even bigger and better. This is an offshore and inshore event - there will be a new Hobie Mirage kayak given away for the inshore slam and also a newHobie Mirage kayak for the offshore slam winner. We will also be sellingtickets for a drawing to win a Hobie Pro Angler. We have some solid sponsors lined up - Hobie, Academy Sports, Hot Spots Bait and Tackle, Hooters, Pensacola Kayak & Sail and many others... 

We haveexcellent prizes in each of the fish categories - Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, King Mackeral and Spanish Mackeral, plus plenty of door prizes and a Captain's bag packed with a tournament T-shirt and other swag for the first 90 paid entrants. Hooters will be providing the food for dinner at theweigh-in.You will get far more than your money's worth just by entering and showing up. The Captain's meeting will be held Friday night at Hooters on Pensacola Beach.Entry fee is $40, but goes up to $50 after April 10th... Sign up soon to guarantee yourself a Captain's bag and to save on theentry fee.

It is meant to be a family friendly event and to provide a good time for everyone involved-comehang out and enjoy the day with other kayak fishermen.Please go to www.GulfCoastKayakFishing.com for more tournament details- entry forms, rules, flyers, etc. See you there!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If that is the shirt it looks great!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the shirt design... this logo will be on the front, but smaller...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Always ON Mullet Toss weekend :reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have a feeling this is gonna be a good one...i'll be there for sure!


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

If you can't make the tournment, you can still buy a chance for the drawning to win a Hobie Pro Angler. That is a mighty fine boat.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Last year was my first time out there. I hope to have a better showing this year.... You guys rock....

Chris


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

I won the most spots last year and it was a blast fishing from my Hobie craft. I got to go out twice with Eric Holstman for some inshore redfishing and specks last October and November from winning the most spots on my redfish. Great time with him and his web site is www.ericholstman.com - redfish University if you want a good deal for 2010. I plan on getting my wife involved in this tournament and getting her a Hobie for her Birthday this month. So we plan on both getting in this tournament and enjoying every minute on the water. See all of you at Hooters on the beach April 23rd.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Kayak fishing is huge in the panhandle and the GCKFA Spring tourney is a great opportunity for all of us to show what a great fishery we have. Jacksonvillle brags about having the largest kayak tourney in the world. Its big and very well run. But the GCKFA is also well run and has tremendous potential for growth!The club has four years of experience under its belt. I know there are agood number of kayak anglers that mostly are on PFF and not the club website. Maybe a good number of these are not even members of the club. Doesn't matter! Lets show those guys from Jacksonville that we can turn out a crowd too! Its time to show the flag!

:usaflag


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Farmer (3/12/2010)*Kayak fishing is huge in the panhandle and the GCKFA Spring tourney is a great opportunity for all of us to show what a great fishery we have. Jacksonvillle brags about having the largest kayak tourney in the world. Its big and very well run. But the GCKFA is also well run and has tremendous potential for growth!The club has four years of experience under its belt. I know there are agood number of kayak anglers that mostly are on PFF and not the club website. Maybe a good number of these are not even members of the club. Doesn't matter! Lets show those guys from Jacksonville that we can turn out a crowd too! Its time to show the flag!
> 
> :usaflag


+1 And all the above. Farmer you have moved me to have a tear in my eye. I am pledging myself anew to GCKFA.










http://www.411acrossamerica.com/wp-content/themes/103/images/left-bar.jpg


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hot Dog (3/11/2010)*If you can't make the tournment, you can still buy a chance for the drawning to win a Hobie Pro Angler. That is a mighty fine boat.


How does one enter for thisfrom say, Afghanistan? :reallycrying Hate to miss it fellas - LOVED the hooters gals at the last one.Go,have a great time, meet some folks with the same hobby - maybe win something.

Good luck to all

Stressless


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

If not for the GCKFA, do it for your mom and apple pie!


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Stressless since you can not be here for the tournament, when the tickets go on sale for the Pro Angler, I will buy one for you in your name.

Thank you for your service.

Charles


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so excited about us getting achance to win a Hobie Kayak for the Offshore division this year! This was possible because we had such a good turnout last year. Entrants went from 66 to 125! I think almost everyone took home some sort of prize thanks to so many donors, so make sure you register early to get your entry fee discount and bag of fishing stuff. :letsparty


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great tourney last year and I am looking forward to this year...

Chris


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Stressless,I will purchase a t-shirt and raffle ticket in your name. I will even have one of the Hooters pose for a picture with your t-shirt.

Thanks for all you and others do. Be safe.

Ted


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Have you signed up yet? There is only 90 captains' bags. 

Between the captains' bag and the food at the weigh in, supplied by Hooters, is worth the price to fish. Coast today is only $40, but after April 10 it goes up to $50.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys I am sorry, there is only 75 captains bags not 90. Here is the offical word copied from the GCKFA site.

Count is 30 paid entrants as of today... First 75 paid entrants are guaranteed a Captain's bag. We may have few more after that, but no guarantees. Here are a couple of dates to keep in mind: 

5 April - T-shirt order is placed. Get your entries in so we know what sizes we need or else I make it up... 

10 April - Last day for $40 entry fee, goes up to $50 after the 10th. 

23 April - Captain's meeting. You can register there, but it will be $50 and be a hassle for everyone. Sign up now and avoid the crush at the Captain's meeting... 

24 April - Showtime!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Registered! Im predicting my biggest king ever April 24th!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, Tex is in... 35 paid entrants as of today. Entry fee goes to $50 on April 10th. Keep in mind the fishing area is from theMid Bay Bridge in Destin to thePerdido Pass Bridge, AL with no North or South boundaries - you just have to be at the weigh-in at Shoreline Park before 5 pm... 

Your entry fee gets you a free Captain's Bag from Hobiecrammed with freebies guaranteed to the first 75 entries,aHanes tournament T-shirt, a shot at one of dozens of cool door prizes, dinner courtesy of Hooters at the weigh-in and that is before we give away 2 kayaks and thousands in other prizes. You get your money's worth just by entering and showing up, plus the chance to spend the day with other kayak fishermen, sip on a cold one and tell stories.It don't get any better than that! And don't forget that there will be adrawing for a Hobie Pro Angler.... Go to www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com for more details and the entry form.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">38 paid up through today - here is the list of entries in order so far: 
Mike Clubbs 
Mike Findley 
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName w:st="on">Tina Engle</st1ersonName> 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Rick Engle</st1ersonName> 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Mike Wyatt</st1ersonName> 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Allen Roach</st1ersonName> 
John Ballesteros 
Daniel Beggs 
Chris Mauldin 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Bobby Allen</st1ersonName> 
Ed Taylor 
Frank Simmons 
Priscilla Clark 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Jimmy Clemons</st1ersonName> 
Brad Martin 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Charles Downing</st1ersonName> 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Kreg Corpstein</st1ersonName> 
Ken Trickey 
Brett Briggs 
Kalip Garrett 
Justin Briggs 
Eric Griffin 
Cheryl James 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Barry James</st1ersonName> 
Joshua Deems 
Bob Boston 
Josh Day 
Christopher King 
Darrell Gill 
Brandon Denney 
Chris Lewis 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Ted Gorder</st1ersonName> 
Tim Kast 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Brian Duvall</st1ersonName> 
<st1ersonName w:st="on">Ferd <st1ersonName w:st="on">Salomon</st1ersonName></st1ersonName> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Linda & <st1ersonName w:st="on">Ernie Cavitt</st1ersonName><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPostControl_ctlPanelBar_ctlIFCodeRoundedTable> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tim Walker<o></o>

Sign up today! Entry fee goes to $50 on April 10th...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in, let's do this! I'm taking you all down!!!



Alex


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

There is only 6 days left to register for $ 40.00. On April 11 the fee goes up to $ 50.00.

The Tournament is on the 24, not many days left.

Charles


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

There is a tournament planning meeting tonight at Pensacola Beach Hooters at 6:30 PM. Good excuse to hang out!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

60 paid entries as of tonight. First 75 are guaranteed a Captain's bag... Entry fee goes to $50 after Saturday, April 10th.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I just received another load of prizes/door prizes. I havent had time to inventory yet, but so far we have shirts & caps from various sponsors, a bunch of fish grips (these things are awesome), inflatable PFDs, hand paddles, dry bags and even an inflatable kayak kit including bellows and travel paddle.

I will update the list later this week when I have time to dig through all the new boxes.

We will also have 1st, 2nd & 3rd place prizes for Redfish, Trout, Flounder, Kings & Spanish which are alwaysnice prizes (usually Rod/reel combo, VHF radio, fish finder, PFD, Kayak seat...)

And the Grand Slam Prizes will be Hobie Kayaks. One for Inshore Slam of Redfish, Trout and Flounder and one for Offshore Slam ofKing and Spanish Macks.

With this many prizes, your odds of winning something are pretty good and the 1st 75 entrants will receive a nice captains bag containinglures, coupons, decals... from a long list ofsponsors.

Register soon, the entry fee goes from $40 to $50 on April 10th, just 3 days from now.

Hope to see you there.

Bryan


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Only 2 days left after today before the fee goes up to $ 50.00 so save the $ 10.00 for bait or tackle and get your application in today.

There is only a few captains bags left, don't miss out.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The award plaques are ready and waiting on the winners. Here is a pic of the award for offshore slam, King and Spanish, AKA the Hooter's Biggest Pair!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I really hope your joking... please tell me that is not the plaque for first place :doh


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Uh? it was Ted's idea!


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

my form and $$ is in...it's show time


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

With the two divisions, inshore and offshore, its like two tourneys! Both of the slams have Hobie kayaks as prizes. 

The revese raffle for the Hobie Pro Angler is back again this year.

A new feature for this year is the Best Dang Tackle Box drawing. Bring a new lure to the Captain's meeting or weigh in to enter the drawing. Winner takes all. We hope to have a local bait shop set up at the Captain's meeting and/or Weigh in with new lures for sale but to be sure of an entry bring a new lure!


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished the lastest inventory of door prizes and Captains bag items. Our sponsors have supported us well again this year and boxes continue to arrive everyday. 

We have prizes from Fish Grips, Backwater Paddle Co, Advanced Elements, Nemire Lures, Scotty, Salty Bones, Saltwater Soul, Icemule and Skwoosh. 

Captains Bags will contain a variety of items from the sponsors listed above including inflatable seat cushions, lures, tethers, coupons decals... 

Door Prizes are everything from shirts and hats to coolers, rod mounts, dry bags, spools of braid and the list goes on... Odds are Very Good that you will win something. 

Angler Prizes will be awarded for 1st, 2nd & 3rd Redfish, Trout, Flounder, King Mack and Spanish Mack. These prizes are generally Rod/Reel Combos, Fishfinders, VHF Radios, PFDs, Gift Certificates... 

And finally the Grand Prizes for Inshore and Offshore Slam are a Hobie Outback and a Hobie Revolution. 

Last I heard there were about 70 entries so far. There is still time to register and receive a Captains bags. 

Come on out and join us. Its a great way to spend a day and meet other Kayak Anglers. Worst case scenario you will get a cool T - shirt, a good meal at the weigh in, probably win a door prize (even if you dont catch a fish) and a chance to win one of 15 Angler prizes and 2 Grand Prizes. 

Look frorward to seeing you at the Captains Meeting. 

Bryan


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

80 entries as of today. I pick up the shirts tomorrow. Things are coming together, baby! It is going to be a blast.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking forward to the tourny guys, it's always a blast. I have a couple questions about the tackle box drawing.

Is there a limit on number of entries per person?

Do the lures have to be "new", or will good lures from my own collection be ok?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

There is no limit on the number of entries per anglerbut the luresdo need to be new!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Bduv (4/14/2010)*Just finished the lastest inventory of door prizes and Captains bag items. Our sponsors have supported us well again this year and boxes continue to arrive everyday.
> 
> We have prizes from Fish Grips, Backwater Paddle Co, Advanced Elements, Nemire Lures, Scotty, Salty Bones, Saltwater Soul, Icemule and Skwoosh.
> 
> ...


With our best prizing ever, it is kind of a no brainer to enter this one! Just one more week to sign up!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

86 paid up entries as of tonight. We all expect quite a few folks will walk up and register on Friday night. 

The tournament planning crew have a little calcutta on the final number of entries next Saturday - I won't say any more, but I am feeling good about my number...


----------

